# Poodle Tricks!



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Putting a treat on his nose and not letting him get it until you say so.

I started it with my dog by first holding it in front of her mouth and not letting her eat it from my fingers until I said so, and gradually moved to her nose, increasing the time each time that it was on.

I can walk away and leave it on her nose for at least 5 minutes now.. she starts to tremble and drool with anticipation though lol


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Teach him to target, that is to say touch something with nose or paw. Thats a great foundation behavior and can be used to teach ALL kinds of fun tricks like shutting doors and flipping switches. 
I also teach my dogs to target "touch' my hand when we practice come when called. It's a great way to teach them to come close enough for you to take hold of the collar all the time and avoids tht nasty habit of comming to you but keeping just out of reach when you really need to get hold of them. I teach it to all my students in my group classes, it's one of the first things they learn. 

Another idea is twist or spin where the dog spins to the right or left, if you can couple that with "speak" you can teach them to "twist and shout". I have a couple of dogs learn that and it's always fun 

Here's a video of it and a couple of other tricks I posted on Youtube a long time ago for a client. I posted it a while back I think but anyway it has the twist and shout at the end. The dog is pretty young about a year-ish and still needed a little help with double cues.


----------



## Stacydub (Sep 9, 2009)

Wonderpup....I can't see the link to your youtube video?

and could you walk me through teaching how to "target" stuff?


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Nope the link of the youtube video did not post.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

'bow' (like the play bow, front end down, butt in the air) 
beg, 
weave between your legs, 
play dead (the cue for my foxy to play dead is when I hold my hand like a gun pointing at her and say "POW!" It's a GREAT party trick! hahahaha!) 
'dirty face' (wiping at his face with his front foot)
crossing the front legs when he lays down (more funny for girls though, being 'lady-like')

I've got a whole list of ideas, I'll hunt it down later and post some more...


----------



## kona (Sep 14, 2009)

WOnderdog. How old is your dog? I think we almost had my almost 6 month old learn shake yesterday! I can't wait to teach him more. He also walked in the water and kinda played fetch with a stick. The problem is we also have a 4 1/2 year old standard doxie who whenever he hears a command comes over and also tries to get treats. Should we teach them together?

Any advice?


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

I recently found some great youtube dogtraining videos. Google youtube kikopup.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

you can do 
speak
ashamed
dig
crawl
pick up (objects) 
back up 
over ( through a hoop then use your hands) 
beg
wave
catch ( objects) 
spin ( enzo knows this) 
grab tail
shake ( as in to get water off them) 
sneeze and bring you tissue
turn lights on 
open drawers and doors
cock head side to side
smile
head down head up


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Sounds like you are having a great time with your buddy. Dogs are so much happier when their owners teach them things and play "games" with them. I could never/ can not figure out why anyone would want to own a dog and then leave them tied outside all the time or in a kennel for their lives and not do anything with them. I think this is such a sad life for a dog, even if they are fed/watered/health cared for properly. 

Congrats on the things your boy has learned and hope you get to do more of the great ideas others have put on here! I really like the "touch" training, it allows the dog to learn so much more after they learn to "touch" a given object. You can use it in so many other things you want to train. 

You need to make a video sometime of your guy doing his "stuff", would be fun to watch!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Stacydub said:


> Wonderpup....I can't see the link to your youtube video?
> 
> and could you walk me through teaching how to "target" stuff?


ROFL... Haha guess I had a moment of true blonde brilliance and forgot to post the link. Here it is Stacy and I'll PM you with the target info... but probably not until later tonight or tomarrow since I'm supposed to be heading out the door and I have a class to teach tonight. As it happens tonight is the target teaching class... Oh even better idea maybe I should charge up the camera and video it for you since it's easier to show you how to do it than to explain it in writing.. we'll see. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xf5yT_Ge3rU


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

kona said:


> WOnderdog. How old is your dog? I think we almost had my almost 6 month old learn shake yesterday! I can't wait to teach him more. He also walked in the water and kinda played fetch with a stick. The problem is we also have a 4 1/2 year old standard doxie who whenever he hears a command comes over and also tries to get treats. Should we teach them together?
> 
> Any advice?


We have four dogs that range in age from 9 years old to 9 months old. Wonder is turning 6 years old this month and has the most adorable/funny "shoot out at the cookie bank" trick that is always a crowd pleaser, I'll have to post that and it's easy to learn. 

Saleen is a spoo and is 9 months old she's doing shake pretty well, I think it's easier for poodles to learn because so many of them get clean feet and are used to giving you their paw even as youngsters. My old man dog Howie who is 9 has NEVER learned to shake which is kind of funny since he's the best trained dog in the house and the one with the most titles. Go figure. 

I train my guys seperately as a rule when I am teaching a new behavior. One dog comes out in the yard or in a bedroom with me and we work on whatever it is I'm trying to teach. Once the dog knows what their doing you can add the other dogs into the mix and have them all work at the same time, this is good distraction training. For teaching something new though I pull that dog away and we have one on one time. All of my guys, except Jazz who just doesn't enjoy training much, gets one on one training sessions with me almost every day. In my household though school is always in session and I never miss a chance to practice some of the more useful "tricks" that my dogs know and they never really get anything for free. Even playing with toys usualy brings on a sit or down cue before we throw it, makes the training fun and help reinforce it. Sort of like watching the discovery channel, you are intersted and entertained and before you know it you've learned something lol.


----------

